
What books can I read to improve my writing? - ssono
In the past, my writing has been good enough to get the job done for classes. However, I would like to learn to write in a way that is enjoyable to read. I know that the usual advice is to read and write more often, but I was hoping that HN would have some book suggestions to improve my prose.
======
paulcole
On Writing by Stephen King is quite good. Depending on where you'll be
writing, Content Strategy for the Web by Kristina Halvorson might be useful,
too.

~~~
shanecleveland
A great suggestion. And I'll second King's own suggestion to read The Elements
of Style by Strunk and White. Though, some of its advice might be a bit dated
and best used in small doses. But to will provide a great foundation.

------
dmullet
"On Writing Well" by William Zinsser. Considered by many to be the best guide
to non-fiction writing.

~~~
rwieruch
I can only agree with it. I summarized my learnings from the book, if you are
interested to have a look what it is about:
[https://www.robinwieruch.de/lessons-learned-on-writing-
well/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/lessons-learned-on-writing-well/)

------
itamarst
The best book on understanding what style means: _Clear and Simple as the
Truth_. Every other book just has confusing "this is The Correct Way", which
is wrong, it all depends.

Once you understand style, either try for style they mostly talk about in that
book (classical style), or if you want practical style then _Revising Prose_
or _Style: Toward Clarity and Grace_ are good.

------
spcelzrd
There are so many. Writing, like any other skill, can be taught and learned.
Don't just practice and passively observe.

Thinking in Style, Pinker

Revising Prose, Lanham

Good Prose, Kidder

